# Merry Christmas (or...Happy Holidays) My Fellow Gamers



## Commonmind (Dec 25, 2007)

Pardon me for not being "PC," but there's a special something about saying "Merry Christmas" to friends and family that "Happy Holidays" doesn't seem to have. So Merry Christmas my friends  I wish you all the best and hope you all have a great time with your loved ones.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Xmas to you too Commonmind, and all my friends on  the Chrons.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice thoughts, Commonmind.

Merry Christmas to all of you as well.


----------



## Talysia (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone in the Gaming forum, and to everyone at Chronicles!


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Erin99 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, I hope everyone had a great day. I wish you all a happy, prosperous New Year!


There was a greetings thread like this down in Publishing: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/42792-quiet.html



My greeting: From Leisha: Happy New Year, fellow Chronners!


----------



## scalem X (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy wintereenmas.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay! Winter-een-mas rules!


----------



## Overread (Jan 2, 2008)

Winter-een-mas Winter-een-mas Winter-een-mas Winter-een-mas 
Yay!


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 2, 2008)

Winter-Een-Mas '07


----------

